# Can I B2M for a Sugar Sweet lippie?



## Cyanide.Candy (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey guys!

Right, I've *finally* gathered together 6 items to B2M and well I've got my heart set on a St Germain lipstick from the Sugar Sweet collection.. do you think I could get that or do I have to get a lipstick from the regular collection?

I *think* that St Germain is/has been made permanent.. would that count? *looks hopeful*

Also, this will be my first time B2M so sorry for the stupid noob question.. but do you have to clean out all your containers/empties before handing them over?

I know it sounds silly but I have some pigment jars that I'm hopefully B2Ming later on today and there's loooads of pigment residue inside them.. It feels like such a waste washing them all out first! All that precious pigment going down the drain, literally!

Thanks girlies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

You can B2M for any lipstick that is not in special packaging...so yes....

Pro Store/Freestanding...you can get a Lipstick, Lipglass, Eyeshadow, Lip Gelee, dazzleglass, cremeglass etc....


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, LE lipsticks and slimshines are okay in the UK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, I've never been too sure about cleaning out the empties. Personally, I always do, but my sister never bothers and has never had a problem getting her free lipstick. 

Saint Germain doesn't have the LE triangle on the website and I thought all the original Euristocrats lipsticks were now permanent so it probably is. I hope you can get what you want for your empties!


----------



## amy_forster (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You can B2M for any lipstick that is not in special packaging...so yes....

Pro Store/Freestanding...you can get a Lipstick, Lipglass, Eyeshadow, Lip Gelee, dazzleglass, cremeglass etc...._

 
Unfortunately, here in the UK we can only get a lipstick through the back to mac programme!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

My bad I never look at the heading...I thought I was in the regular threads.....Not the Intl...ooops


----------



## Miss Virtue (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 

 
_Unfortunately, here in the UK we can only get a lipstick through the back to mac programme!_

 
You can also get Slimshines as well with B2M in UK. 

HTH


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Apr 3, 2009)

Quick Update: Got my Saint Germain and I'm *loving* it!!

It's just what I was looking for, it shows up as a real neon hot pink on my lips, perfect!

Thanks so much for the help girls! I'm delighted with my freebie!

Of course I'm now saddened to see that it looks like B2M is going to be continued.. Oh say it's not true, I have a hankering for Lollipop Lovin' now too!

Thanks again! x


----------

